# Cured 6 months



## Jjj123 (Jan 10, 2017)

So I woke up one morning with tinnitus and had a mental breakdown.

After a month of anxiety and insomnia I developed dp after a panic attack.

I lost my job, my girl, and most of my savings.

Had to live with my for 3 months as I was basically on suicide watch.

I took prozac and an antipsychotic for a few months but didn't start really feeling better till I came off them.

I couldn't drive or work for a while.

Eventually I got a job and went back to attempting to live a normal life.

Doing normal shit really helped. It was slow and painful but eventually it subsides.

Unfortunately my ears are still ringing and I'm super depressed about losing my long term girlfriend.

For me there was no yay I'm so Happy now because it was just covering my underlying problems.

My anxiety is gone but I'm still depressed.

Workout, socialize, get a job. Know it will pass.

Now hopefully this ringing goes away. Anyone have any experience with tinnitus let me know.

Cheers


----------



## cl1max (Apr 15, 2017)

Cheers man


----------



## Jjj123 (Jan 10, 2017)

I've gotten a few messages. Yes everything goes away. I am 100% back to myself in terms of reality and brain function.


----------



## pentatope (Jun 24, 2017)

I am 18 years old and have had tinnitus (for no apparent reason) for 2 years, not connected to dpdr. I don't know, but I just learned to ignore it. Don't remind yourself of it by thinking about it or reading about it. It very rarely bothers me now. Only when I drink alcohol, I notice it a lot more. It was hell for a few months but I would not say that it has significantly decreased my enjoyment of life long-term. It just takes time getting used to. As for dpdr and depression, which hit me about 2-3 months ago, it is much more annoying and exhausting to deal with. I'm taking lavandula-oil based anti-anxietey capsules, which do take the edge of the over-thinking but a real recovery is still not insight. I try to stay hopeful though!


----------

